# Tornado Alley check in



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Geez- with all these tornados, we need a thread just so people in the alley can check in once the tornados pass. Is everyone okay?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm OK here in Oklahoma. I'm wondering about peanut5150. Haven't heard from him and he is in Missouri.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Geez- with all these tornados, we need a thread just so people in the alley can check in once the tornados pass. Is everyone okay?


Good point Debbie. I hope everybody is ok.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo and I made it through the Dallas fun last night - a lot of damage where I work, but our home and storage sheds are A-OK. (whew!) Would like to see Haunted Bayou and DarkLore check in, since they were in an "area of concern" for the over-hyper weatherdude on the news last night


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy crap...we- up here in NY- had a tornado warning! Had about a 60+ mph gust rip our gutter off our front porch. Luckily, it was a big, broad wind & not the horrible straight down microbursts we get. I was nervous as a cat, though.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That can be very scary. With all the terrible weather we've had this year, you never know what is going to happen next. On a sad note, the toddler who's been missing since the tornado was found yesterday in a lake. The family lost both boys, and the mom and daughter are in critical condition in the hospital. My prayers to the family.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Tuesday we had 3 or 4 tornadoes touch down north of where we live. Luckily the damage was nothing like the midwest.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen Peanut on Facebook, so I know he's still around but don't know if he's been logging on from somewhere else. I sent him a message a little while ago to ask him to check in. WormyT too. My daughters in-laws out in OK came through alright but they were without power for a while. Undertaker is in Missouri too....I'll have to try checking on him.


----------

